
Show HN: Single-spa micro front-ends that co-exist each with their own framework - blittle
https://github.com/CanopyTax/single-spa
======
stephenr
Doesn't the s in spa already stand for "single"?

------
freedomben
We are actually using this in prod. It's been pretty good, and has enabled the
mingling of quite a few different frameworks. Angular, React, and Ember can
live together!

------
egfx
I guess my question is, why can't frameworks co-exist without this? Can't you
just lazy-load them in?

------
PaulHoule
This is scary.

